# Strava With Wahoo Cadence Sensors



## BPCycler (18 Jun 2021)

Does anyone know if Strava discontinued support for cadence senors? Can't seem to connect mine.


----------



## newts (18 Jun 2021)

BPCycler said:


> Does anyone know if Strava discontinued support for cadence senors? Can't seem to connect mine.


They stopped direct Bluetooth sensor recording within the app a couple of years ago (may have since reinstated the feature). You could record your on the Wahoo app & then auto upload to strava with the cadence data intact.


----------



## BPCycler (19 Jun 2021)

Not long ago they reenabled BT HR monitoring. I was able to connect my cadence sensor but the data doesn't transfer. I think I will record with the Wahoo app in the future and import the data to Strava.


----------



## BPCycler (20 Jun 2021)

Recording with Wahoo app and importing to Strava was able to transfer the cadence data.


----------

